# F2000 racing series at Mid-Ohio



## WDodd (Jul 16, 2008)

Would love your thoughts good, bad, or otherwise.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice job on the camera, I would have really liked to have seen #1 in full frame.
The contrast in colors between front and rear is great. The pan with the car is nice it smeered the armco just right
Good shooting....now where are the action shots from the race?


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 16, 2008)

Too tightly cropped... Good colours/sharpness though..


----------



## WDodd (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks motorshooter, most of my shots are similar to these. It was a practice day so there wasn't much going on.

As far as the crops being too tight, I wanted to get in close show a different angle as there wasn't much excitement coming from the part of the track I was on.


----------



## SandShots (Jul 16, 2008)

good work, i like the first shot alot.

thats something that Trudel Roofing would display in theyre lobby.
great piece for advertising.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 16, 2008)

When shooting motorsports the trick is to capture an image that holds the viewers attention. Multi car images with action like passing or door banging work well. Multi car images with motion blur and a colorful background work great. 

A single car shot or beauty shot will hold the viewers attention "if" it has something to show.




This image holds your gaze because it's showing you something you have not seen before. A panning shot with a colorful background will hold your attention every time.

A single car shot with nothing going on, IE: color or motion will just be another image viewed and then brushed aside.

Your first images works almost well with motion blur in the wheels and a colorfull background streaking by, if the whole image was in the frame it would be a "10".

Also try moving around the track, find where the drivers jump the curbs, look for a narrow spot in the track where drivers get together. Also look for colorful sponsor banners that the cars pass, pan with one and you'll blur the background just enough to capture that "great" image


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2008)

lol, because of your pic motorshooter i did go to beer.com


----------



## Claff (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting, motorshooter, I woulda deleted that photo of the black and yellow car because the car itself is not sharp. The movement effects are intriguing, but overall I don't think I'd keep it.

We have one car on our tour that has reflective decals for its sponsor logos, and the shots we get of that car in night races are very frustrating to deal with.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 16, 2008)

Claff said:


> Interesting, motorshooter, I woulda deleted that photo of the black and yellow car because the car itself is not sharp. The movement effects are intriguing, but overall I don't think I'd keep it.
> 
> We have one car on our tour that has reflective decals for its sponsor logos, and the shots we get of that car in night races are very frustrating to deal with.


 

Claff, that image made me some major $$$$ that weekend. I was shooting for that effect that night. 

It also still makes some $$$ these days as I sell prints of that image to a few Porsche clubs in my area. It also looks fantastic as a poster in my media room and garners alot of positive comments when I have people over.

One mans bad image is another mans art

If I had shot that image as a snap shot, without high lighting the graphics, well it just would have been another shot. 

Like I said, you have to make the image grab the viewers attention. 

It's the "art of photography" that matters, not just taking a picture.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 16, 2008)

garboui said:


> lol, because of your pic motorshooter i did go to beer.com


 
Yea, beer.com is not all beer Again it's about what grabs your attention


----------



## WDodd (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey I went to beer.com too!!!


----------



## WDodd (Jul 17, 2008)

As far as that image, it does work despite the blur. Most of my blurry images get send straight to the trash depending on how awful they are. Some I keep for whatever reason.

I'm confused as to what you mean by "the whole image" in the first one. Do you mean the whole car? I purposely cropped the back part of the car and the top and bottom of the frame to get in close to the drive to emphasize how extremely low the drive and the car sit to the ground. Plus I really liked the details such as the camera on the top and the sideview mirrors. 

Here is the other version I did:





Edit: I just released I forgot to sharpen and fix the colors a little bit, so I will do that when I get home.

BTW: Thanks for all the tips on finding places to shoot from and to use stuff in the background. Mid-Ohio has a ton of billboards and bridges that I could use to add color, I just need to get them to let me into the inner fence so I can use the photo cutouts. Any helpful tips on getting a letter of affiliation from someone?


----------

